# Whats needed



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Ok guys what do i need and how difficult would it be to inject co2 in my new 2.5m tank approximately 500ltr thank you for your advice


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

Well that all depends on what level of CO2 you was after ? 30ppm with 1.0pH drop with that large surface area  well I go though 6.5Kg every month

But if you was after a low level of CO2 say one BPS like Chris did with his *Lazy Asian Biotope* where 6.5Kg lasted about two years well thats another story


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Well that all depends on what level of CO2 you was after ? 30ppm with 1.0pH drop with that large surface area  well I go though 6.5Kg every month
> 
> But if you was after a low level of CO2 say one BPS like Chris did with his *Lazy Asian Biotope* where 6.5Kg lasted about two years well thats another story


Thank you for your reply what would your recommendation be if i said middle of the road


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

Well some folk have had good success with a low or lowish BPS on 24/7 with an inline atomiser, 500l takes a lot of CO2 to get a full 1.0pH drop plus with your open top tank 2.5m long the CO2 losses will be much greater than my 500l 1.5m tank with glass covers

I would go inline atomiser with APS EF2 as CO2 reactor with a bypass to keep flow good in tank on a lowish BPS. I have my CO2 reactors with a bypass and they work well keeping tank bubble free CO2 wise- pic of my plumbing




I have twin CO2 injectors with twin solenoids, pH controller and PLC to control my CO2 injection, but get a fast pH drop with massive BPS. But a low BPS will take ages so 24/7 CO2 may be a better option with your tank


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Well some folk have had good success with a low or lowish BPS on 24/7 with an inline atomiser, 500l takes a lot of CO2 to get a full 1.0pH drop plus with your open top tank 2.5m long the CO2 losses will be much greater than my 500l 1.5m tank with glass covers
> 
> I would go inline atomiser with APS EF2 as CO2 reactor with a bypass to keep flow good in tank on a lowish BPS. I have my CO2 reactors with a bypass and they work well keeping tank bubble free CO2 wise- pic of my plumbing
> View attachment 117723
> ...


Thanks zeus so you are using pre filters post as reactors are you keeping the media as supplied
I am using the same pre filters x2 as booster filters for 2 efx 2000 filled with alfagrog so i could reverse them put post filter are you using 2 sets of gauges or just splitting very grateful for your help


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

Dadofthree said:


> pre filters post as reactors



 with flow going down


Dadofthree said:


> keeping the media as supplied



Nope using Bioballs, but pan scrubbers are just as effective, or just run the APS EF2 empty! Do plan to make a ventri system for my APS EF2 just never get the time got the bits for it 



Dadofthree said:


> filled with alfagrog



wouldnt be keen to use alfagrog as ceramic media does impact the flow quite a bit.



Dadofthree said:


> are you using 2 sets of gauges or just splitting







One gauge twin solenoids and needle valves. Both on for pH drop then one only for rest of CO2 period ( CO2 about to run out on pic - three days ago was at 1000psi)

But massive BPS


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Got it nice setup many thanks


----------



## Edvet (8 Sep 2018)

MAke realy sure you have a real reliable and easy source of CO2, i used low dose 24/7 with good results, but when that shop stopped i tried high dose CO2 but getting and paying for large CO2 cannisters got old soon.
If you want to go that way two pieces of advice: this size tank i would still go for spraybar over the entire length, will give the best distribution. I would advise 2 large DIY reactors the get the optimal CO2 dissolving. Do everything double, one from the left and one from the right.
Zeus system can work but getting plenty flow in that tank, length wise, will be very very tough.


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Edvet said:


> MAke realy sure you have a real reliable and easy source of CO2, i used low dose 24/7 with good results, but when that shop stopped i tried high dose CO2 but getting and paying for large CO2 cannisters got old soon.
> If you want to go that way two pieces of advice: this size tank i would still go for spraybar over the entire length, will give the best distribution. I would advise 2 large DIY reactors the get the optimal CO2 dissolving. Do everything double, one from the left and one from the right.
> Zeus system can work but getting plenty flow in that tank, length wise, will be very very tough.


Thank you for the.advice i have already extended both spray bars full length and always run 2 off everything i also do this in my marine tank,


----------



## Iain Sutherland (8 Sep 2018)

Sorry to be a damp squib but I will suggest staying low tech. Going high tech on a tank this size/dimension will be tricky especially with your level of high tech experience (No offence , your first is it not?) the level of maintenance is really worth considering as it will get old quick unless you have a lot of free time and you have marine 

The other aspect is this could be a perfectly beautiful low tech. Along with 'normal' low tech planting, literally think outside the box.. things like umbrella plants either side and in the middle filling the walls with microsorum thickets, crypt carpets...  huge amounts of possibilities without the 4 or 5 hours maintenance a week.... 

The paludarium in this pic has 1 hours maintenance a month aside feeding and top ups.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (8 Sep 2018)

Very true that... I subscribe to the theory that you only need co2 if you are looking to grow an aquascape quickly e.g. for a competition or something. This is something jurisjs does. His aquascapes at home are nearly all low tech. Plenty of easy plants out there.. visit Tropicas site for a good list. The one I always think they should have but don't is bolbitis as it has a much darker leaf shade than their other plants which adds a nice touch to a scape. 

Your tank has a high surface area so co2 levels should be decent for easy plants.

I like spending a day aquascaping but... I don't want to have to spend a day aquascaping every other week just to avoid an unruly mess!!


----------



## Zeus. (8 Sep 2018)

+1 for keeping it low tech 
Maintance day tomorrow for me 2 -3 hrs if I don't rush .


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Thank you guys for all your input i hear what your saying and agree it's not my first planted tank i also have a moded fluval f60 which i used as a learning curve and got the bug 
I've kept fish for 40 years plus but this heavily planted tank scene has got me excited its also nice to do another side to the hobby that's not so expensive as marine thanks guys again for your help


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Zeus. said:


> +1 for keeping it low tech
> Maintance day tomorrow for me 2 -3 hrs if I don't rush .


Wouldn't mind seeing a updated pic of you tank zeus


----------



## Dadofthree (8 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a updated pic of you tank zeus


I will post pic tomorrow when lights come on


----------



## Dadofthree (9 Sep 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a updated pic of you tank zeus


Zeus as promised picture is today approximately 70 plants need probably another 30ish to happy very difficult to do full tank shot


----------



## Lee iley (9 Sep 2018)

Looking very good mate. Nice tank


----------



## Zeus. (9 Sep 2018)

Looking Very nice already


----------



## Dadofthree (9 Sep 2018)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## J@mes (9 Sep 2018)

Some great touches like the cowls on the lights and I love how you covered the substrate with the cabinet doors.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Sep 2018)

Don't know why this has only just hit me now... but wow that's a big thank! Looking good!


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (9 Sep 2018)

Have you seen jurijs's latest video? Smaller tank but long and shallow like yours!


----------



## Dadofthree (9 Sep 2018)

J@mes said:


> Some great touches like the cowls on the lights and I love how you covered the substrate with the cabinet doors.


Well spotted its all in the detail and thank you


----------



## Dadofthree (9 Sep 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Have you seen jurijs's latest video? Smaller tank but long and shallow like yours!


I will take a look at that thanks


----------

